# CAM events not generated for disks in second HBA card



## Sunitha (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi,

I am newbie to freebsd FreeBSD. I am modifying the driver code for HBA. My driver was working fine with one controller. I want to upgrade it to work with multiple controllers. I did slight modifications in the code and was able to load the driver with two controllers and `pciconf` showed both controllers' details. I am able to connect disks to one controller and run I/O's on these disks. But when I tried to connect a disk to the second controller, the disk in the second controller is not detected and a /dev entry is not created for the same. The CAM event itself is not getting (XPT_SCSI_IO) created for the devices connected to second controller.

Please help me to get rid of this problem and let me know how to generate CAM control events for devices attached to the second controller.

Thanks,
SS


----------

